# Locator



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I had to run my camera off a generator today. It seemed like my locator was acting funny. Do generators mess with the currents when using cameras?


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Depending on the generator the quality of power delivered can affect things such as that. We have a lot of Amish around here, and when you got there place to snake, they provide a generator, similar problems.
Just out of curiosity, what kind and size of generator?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Indie said:


> Depending on the generator the quality of power delivered can affect things such as that. We have a lot of Amish around here, and when you got there place to snake, they provide a generator, similar problems.
> Just out of curiosity, what kind and size of generator?


 
3550 w Troy Bilt


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*yes*

the power from generator is dirty at best. if you want clean power you need to get an apc like you have for power on computers in factories. you will have to read up on the size that you need. breid..........:rockon:


----------

